# 15 Kids suspended for snorting Kool-Aid Mix



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 16, 2011)

15 South Bend, Indianastudents are suspended for snorting or at least pretending to snort powdered Kool-Aid drink mix. The school corporation's director of communications told WSBT the students did it because they heard they could get high from it.

All 15 students go to Edison Intermediate Center and none of them got sick. They are suspended for five days.

School leaders will be meeting with the students and their parents later this week.(WSBT-South Bend)

The future of America! EEEK! I am guessing these aren't the kids on the honor roll.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 16, 2011)

ewww...what on Earth would posess anyone to do that???? The only thing about koolaid that would get anyone "high" is the amount of sugar in it!


----------



## degrassi (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL, this isn't a new thing. Back when I was in elementary school kids used to try and snort the powder out of pixie sticks. They thought it would give you more of a sugar high. One stupid kid even snorted pop rocks. 

Not sure I'd want to snort koolaid powder since its just flavoring and doesn't contain any sugar so you wouldn't even get a sugar high from it. 

I do remember fun times getting super sugar buzzed from drinking tons of red koolaid but I've never felt complelled to shove it up my nose ,lol. 

I find it kind of sad that you can get suspended for 5 days for doing something stupid like this yet nothing happens to actual bad kids who do serious things(bullying, actual drugs etc).


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 17, 2011)

Eugh . . . I'd hate to snort anything.

When I was a kid some kids snorted sugar and things like that, totally pointless and icky 

But I don't see why they should get suspended for it, they were probably just having a laugh. Dumb kids . . .


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 17, 2011)

Reminds me of the kid in my public school who was rolling joints of oregano 
Not the brightest crayons...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 17, 2011)

.........or, a long time ago there were idiots smoking banana peel. Definitely not the sharpest tools in the shed.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 17, 2011)

Ehh, every generation has its dummies. I'm not too worried. Why would one want to snort Kool Aid though? It sounds like it would burn and make you cough. Ew.


----------

